# Stausee obermaubach



## Tobi1994 (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo, 

Hat jemand von euch in letzter zeit erfahrungen am stausee obermaubach gemacht? 
Bin angelneuling und habe jetzt 3 tage immer morgens von 7 bis 12 mein glück probiert aber es klappt einfach nichts ( sbiro Pose Grund Wobbler Spinner Spoon) 
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand vielleicht einen tipp geben kønnte wie ich dort die forellen finde und womit man am besten Angelt. 

Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2020)

Das Gewässer ist schwierig, weil häufig eiskaltes Tiefenwasser aus der nahen Rurtalsperre den Stau füllt und das haut den Fischen, auch den Salmoniden, auf den Magen.
Nimm dir mal ein Thermometer mit zum Angeln, oder schau wie viel Wasser da regelmäßig runter kommt und ob es eventuell Tage gibt, wo nichts/wenig abgelassen wird?
Pegelstände findest du hier, so läuft es beispielsweise gerade aus dem Staubecken Heimbach mit 4,48 m3/s (kaltes Wasser!).


			https://wver.de/pegelstaende/
		


Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (6. Mai 2020)

Gerade morgens bis mittags ist das Wasser besonders kalt,ich würde mal von Nachmittags bis zum Abend angreifen und auch mal ne Naßfliege (zb. Modelle Alexandra,Butcher oder Goldkopfnymphe Gr10-14) am langen Vorfach hinter Spiro/Wasserkugel probieren.


----------



## Tobi1994 (7. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank  
Werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

Habt ihr auch ne stelle da die ihr bevorzugt falls es wer verraten würde


----------



## ragbar (8. Mai 2020)

du wirst auch in I-Net -Zeiten nicht ums selbstsuchen-und probieren herumkommen,mein Lieber. Tip: Sonneneinstrahlung suchen und dazu feines, langes Vorfach.


----------



## Bilch (8. Mai 2020)

Diesen See kenne ich nicht, habe aber selbst einige Erfahrungen was Stauseen betrifft. Auf Google Maps konnte ich einige Stellen finden, wo ich mein Glück versuchen würde
- die Bacheinflüsse - zwei auf der rechten Uferseite vor dem Damm und eine auf der linken etwas weiter oben
- die Brücke
- die zwei Halbinseln, besonders die erste nach der Brücke. Ich würde die Halbinsel entlang angeln, vor allem in dem Hauptbett.

In einem Stausee hat man immer mehrere Kanten, die erste bzw. die Stromkankne, wo das alte Flussbett war und dann mindestens noch eine oder sogar mehrere. Auch Forellen mögen es bei den Kanten zu stehen. Um festzustellen wo die Kanten sind nimmt man am besten einen Gummifisch, so bemerkt man schnell wann die Absinkphase auf einmal deutlich kürzer ist

Und noch etwas, abends und morgens (in der Dämmerung) sind die Fische meistens sehr ufernah auf dem Beutezug.


----------

